# Corsair CX750m: Power Supply Surges Detected



## SaimenF (10. September 2014)

Guten Abend!

Seit ca. 2 Wochen, muss ich miterleben, wie mein PC in unregelmäßigen Zeitabständen abstürzt.
Beim Neustart bekomme ich die Meldung: ASUS-Anti Surge: Power Supply Surges detected during the previous power on.

Mein PC ist ca 9 Monate alt, und ich hatte sonst nie Probleme, nur seit den 2 Wochen schmiert der PC mir immer ab.
Was ich schon versucht habe: 

- Bios Settings zurücksetzen
- Grafikkarte, Prozessor unter Volllast laufen lassen (Stabilitätsprüfung)
- Den Ganzen 8 Gb Stick auf Fehler überprüft
- PC in andere Steckdose gesteckt, da ich den Verdacht hatte, dass ein schlechter Kontakt vielleicht dazu führen könnte.

Meine PC Daten:

- ASUS Z-87 Motherboard
- Intel Core I7 4770k
- GTX 780 Gainward Phantom
- 8 Gb Corsair Vengeance 
- Corsair CX750m

Das MB hab ich auch schon auf Kaputte/Aufgeblähte Kondensatoren überprüft, aber nichts gefunden.
Mein PC hat auch schon mal 15 Stunden im Betrieb verbracht, ich hoffe mal, dass das sich nicht auf das NT ausgewirkt hat. Habe immer im Sinn, dass vielleicht die Kondis dort drinnen Kaputt sein könnten, und somit die Spannungen nicht mehr richtig Glätten. Bin mir da aber auch nicht sicher.

Habt ihr vielleicht eine Ahnung, was man da noch machen könnte?
Würde mich um Hilfe Freuen 

SaimenF


----------



## R4Z0R1911 (10. September 2014)

Das Corsair Netzteil ist Elektroschrott.
Mess (wenn du es kannst) mal die Spannungen durch. Teste mal ein anderes Netzteil.


----------



## SaimenF (10. September 2014)

Elektroschrott im Sinne von schlechter Qualität oder ist es wirklich schrott?

Messungen werden sobald wie möglich ausgeführt, danke für den Hinweis.

Wenn es wirklich nicht mehr zu retten ist, kannst du mir irgendwelche 750 Watt Netzteile Empfehlen, die nicht wieder nach ein Paar Monaten ausfallen?


----------



## Esinger (10. September 2014)

wenn du bist zum 16.09 warten kannst dann hold dir das neue be quiet e10
oder wenn es schneller sein muss dan daas dark power 10 mit 750 watt aber 550 watt reichen dicke


----------



## SaimenF (10. September 2014)

Danke für ihren Vorschlag, von welcher Preisklasse reden wir denn bei dem Neuen E10 Netzteil?
Ich will nähmlich auch nicht zu viel ausgeben


----------



## GeForce-Lover (10. September 2014)

Esinger schrieb:


> wenn du bist zum 16.09 warten kannst dann hold dir das neue be quiet e10
> oder wenn es schneller sein muss dan daas dark power 10 mit 750 watt aber 550 watt reichen dicke


 Wieso soll er dann 750W nehmen?


SaimenF schrieb:


> Danke für ihren Vorschlag, von welcher Preisklasse reden wir denn bei dem Neuen E10 Netzteil?
> Ich will nähmlich auch nicht zu viel ausgeben


 Ich tippe auf zwischen 60 und 90€, je nach Wattklasse und Ausstattung(also CM oder nicht).


----------



## Esinger (10. September 2014)

SaimenF schrieb:


> Danke für ihren Vorschlag, von welcher Preisklasse reden wir denn bei dem Neuen E10 Netzteil?
> Ich will nähmlich auch nicht zu viel ausgeben


 
die neuen be quiet e10 sollen das gleiche kosten wie die vorgänger 
500watt ca 100 euro mit cabelmanagment


----------



## SaimenF (10. September 2014)

Vielen Dank 
Werde mir es noch überlegen ob ich mir das E10 zulegen werde. Ich werde mal mein Glück versuchen, und das Netzteil mit Rechnung und Garantieschein versuchen zurückzubringen.
750 Watt wären halt eine sichere Sache, denn ich werde wahrscheinlich mein System mit einer 2ten Grafikkarte irgendwann ausstatten 
Dann müsste ich halt meine phantom verkaufen, denn die ist ja triple slot. Da hat eine 2te leider nicht Platz ^^
Aber das steht noch in den Sternen.

Mfg,
SaimenF


----------



## SaimenF (11. September 2014)

Guten Tag,

Gibt es vielleicht auch ein Paar Netzteile von Corsair, die an die von BeQuiet herankommen?
Denn ich hab mich mal rumgeschaut, denn ich lege viel Wert auf aussehen.
Gibt es gesleevte PCI-E und CPU Power-Stecker die mit den obig genannten Netzteilen Kompatibel sind?

Ps: Sry für Doppelpost 

SaimenF


----------



## Bluebeard (11. September 2014)

Hi SaimenF,

das CX750M tauschen wir dir gerne unkompliziert und kostenfrei innerhalb der Garantie (3 Jahre beim CXM) gegen ein neues aus. Du musst dich hierfür nur bei uns im Kundenportal melden.

Als Alternative kommen natürlich noch andere Netzteile in Frage. Empfehlen kann ich dir z.B. das CS550M/CS650M in ähnlicher Preislage.

Nur zur Info: Mit jedem anderem Netzteil, von jedem Hersteller kann dir  das, was du mit deinem Netzteil erleben musstest, genauso passieren. Die Aussagen einiger User hier sind einfach nur irreführend und nichts weiteres.

Viele Grüße


----------



## SaimenF (11. September 2014)

Vielen Dank für die Info Bluebird! 

Würde es eigentlich reichen, wenn ich mein Netzteil zu dem Händler zurückbringe, bei dem ich es bestellt habe, und es so ersetzen lasse? Denn ich habe noch alle Rechnungen, Bestätigungen.
Welche Option wäre einfacher bzw. schneller?

SaimenF


----------



## Nightslaver (11. September 2014)

SaimenF schrieb:


> Vielen Dank für die Info Bluebird!
> 
> Würde es eigentlich reichen, wenn ich mein Netzteil zu dem Händler zurückbringe, bei dem ich es bestellt habe, und es so ersetzen lasse? Denn ich habe noch alle Rechnungen, Bestätigungen.
> Welche Option wäre einfacher bzw. schneller?
> ...



Da dein PC schon 9 Monate alt ist würde ich wohl den Support über die Homepage von Corsair nutzen. Die sind da in der Regel deutlich schneller als der Händler, der es nach 6 Monaten Gewährleistung in der Regel auch erstmal zum Hersteller einschicken wird um überprüfen zu lassen das nicht du es durch dein Verschulden kaputt gemacht hast. Direkt tauschen tun die Händler in der Regel nur innerhalb der ersten 6 Monate Gewährleistung, wo Sie dir das Gegenteil beweisen müssten.
Da kannst es dann auch gleich zu Corsair schicken und dir die Zeit die das über den Händler kostet einsparen.

Damals als mein AX750 Gold kaputt ging hatte ich es nach etwas weniger als 2 Wochen, über die Weinachtsfeiertage 2013/2014 gegen ein AX760 Platinum getauscht bekommen. 
Schneller und kulanter kann man das über die Feiertage nicht verlangen. 

Ach übrigens Bluebeard, es läuft noch, ganz im Gegensatz zu meinen 3 H60... 

Wärst du noch unter den 6 Monaten Gewährleistung gewesen hätte ich es wohl beim Händler eingeschickt, denn meist tauschen die das dann direkt gegen ein neues aus und schicken es nicht erst ein, außer der Händler ist wirklich mies. Aber dann würde ich mir das näste mal auch einen anderen Händler suchen.


----------



## Bluebeard (11. September 2014)

Hi SaimenF,

wie Nightslaver bereits schreibt, mache die RMA bitte direkt über uns. Über den Händler kann in seltenen Fällen auch mal nach Hinten losgehen. 

Viele Grüße

@Nightslaver - Schön das das Netzteil noch läuft. Zu den drei H60 sag ich lieber nichts...


----------



## SaimenF (11. September 2014)

Ihr hattet vollkommen recht.
Ich hab mich in dem Shop nochmals Informiert. Wäre kein Problem gewesen, hatte er gesagt, aber 5-6 Wochen Wartezeit? Das hat mich geschockt.
Vielleicht werde ich auch direkt die Weißen Sleeved Cables dazubestellen. Ich bin beeindruckt, was ihr für einen Tollen Support und Ersatzteilemarkt habt 

Die RMA habe ich abgeschickt, soll ich dir über PN die Ticketnummer angeben?

Freundliche Grüße,
SaimenF


----------



## Threshold (11. September 2014)

SaimenF schrieb:


> aber 5-6 Wochen Wartezeit? Das hat mich geschockt.


 
Das ist aber normal.
Der Händler sammelt erst die RMAs und verschickt sie dann wenn er einen "vollen Karton" hat.


----------



## SaimenF (12. September 2014)

Mir fällt gerade noch etwas ein....

Und zwar stürzt mein PC nur ab, wenn ich Zocke, in Normalen Desktop-Anwendungen, läuft er IMMER stabil.
Ich finde das mehr als Merkwürdig....

SaimenF


----------



## Threshold (12. September 2014)

Das kann auch an der Grafikkarte liegen.


----------



## SaimenF (12. September 2014)

Okey, daran hätte ich noch nicht gedacht....

Aber habe sie ja 15 min mal unter Volllast mit Fur-Mark laufen lassen, das ganze lief stabil vor sich hin.
Sind vielleicht Treiber schuld?

SaimenF


----------



## Threshold (13. September 2014)

Kann ich dir aus der Ferne nicht beantworten.
aber Furmark hat eigentlich heute nichts mehr zu sagen da nur die GPU Belastet wird aber nichts anderes.
Erst beim Spielen wird die Grafikkarte in alle Ecken hinein belastet und wenn du da Probleme hast dann kann es durchaus an der Grafikkarte liegen.
Ich weiß jetzt nicht wie lange du die Karte schon hast aber ich würde sie 1. mal in einem anderen Rechner auf die gleiche Weise testen und wenn 2. sie auch im anderen Rechner Probleme bereitet austauschen lassen.


----------



## SaimenF (13. September 2014)

Danke für den Tipp ^^

Also die Grafikkarte habe ich jetzt schon seit 9 Monaten, so alt, wie mein ganzer PC.
Könnte vielleicht auch die Grafikkarte schuld sein, muss da mal einen Gründlichen VRAM-Test durchführen.
Aber nur bei den Grafikaufwendigen Anwendungen macht die Grafikkarte/Netzteil schlapp...

Es kommt mir aber auch so vor, als ob meine Grafikkarte/mein Netzteil schlapp in Grafikaufwendigen Spielen machen, wie sie wollen.
Denn gestern habe ich so ein Spiel mit 35 Fps gespielt, nach 3 Stunden kein Absturz. Heute nach 40 Min --> Absturz. Der 2te Absturz ca. 10 Min nach dem ersten o.O

Heute Abend werde ich mal die Grafikkarte in dem PC meines Bruders einbauen, dann sehen wir, was falsch läuft ^^

Bin sonst echt Ratlos.....

SaimenF


----------



## SaimenF (13. September 2014)

So, ich hab mir mal ein VRAM-Testprogramm heruntergeladen und laufen lassen.
Mein PC ist mir wirklich abgestürzt :0

Bei der Absturzstelle hatte ich irgendwas um die 100 FPS. Ich glaube also eher, dass das 100-Pro das Netzteil ist.
Wie gesagt, am Montag werde ich es auf die Reise schicken 

Wenn irgendjemand eine Ahnung hat, was da Falsch sein könnte, würde ich mich freuen, wenn er sich melden würde 

SaimenF


----------



## Threshold (14. September 2014)

Hast du die Grafikkarte schon in einem anderen Rechner testen können?


----------



## SaimenF (14. September 2014)

Nein Leider noch nicht.....

Am Dienstag Nachmittag werde ich jetzt nun die Grafikkarte in den PC meines Bruders stecken, und schauen, ob sie vielleicht auch einen Defekt hat.


SaimenF


----------



## eXquisite (14. September 2014)

> Als Alternative kommen natürlich noch andere Netzteile in Frage. Empfehlen kann ich dir z.B. das CS550M/CS650M in ähnlicher Preislage.



Komm schon Bluebeard, du kannst Corsair noch so toll reden aber die CWT CX Teile sind und bleiben einfach Elektroschrott. Das CS550M kann man nehmen, da gibbet aber auch alternativen sei es Antec TruePower Classic, SuperFlower HX oder besagtes E10.


----------



## SaimenF (14. September 2014)

Threshold schrieb:


> Hast du die Grafikkarte schon in einem anderen Rechner testen können?



Ich hab grade noch Zeit gehabt, um die Grafikkarte im anderen Rechner zu verbauen.
Natürlich habe ich das gleiche Stressprogramm laufen lassen. Resultat: Keinerlei Abstürze.
Das Netzteil habe ich schon ausgebaut, und mit den mitgelieferten Kabeln auf die Seite gelegt 

Natürlich werde ich mich nochmals hier melden, wenn ich das neu ersetzte NT getestet habe.
Vielen Dank für eure Hilfe 

SaimenF


----------



## Threshold (15. September 2014)

Wenn es im anderen Rechner keine Probleme mit der Karte gab scheint es tatsächlich am Netzteil zu liegen.
Lass dir ein neues schicken und dann schaust du nach wie es mit dem neuen läuft.

Ach und ein 750 Watt Netzteil ist für dein System völlig überdimensioniert. 500 Watt hätten auch gereicht.


----------



## SaimenF (15. September 2014)

Sicher klingen 750 Watt zu viel für mein System, ist auch so, da hast du recht.
Aber, ich will in Zukunft sicherlich meinen PC ausbauen, da werde ich die restlichen 250 Watt sicher gut gebrauchen.

SaimenF


----------



## Goyoma (15. September 2014)

Jetzt lasst uns nicht schonwieder streiten 

Ist doch OK das es ausgetauscht wird, und gut is'.


----------



## SaimenF (15. September 2014)

Goyoma schrieb:


> Jetzt lasst uns nicht schonwieder streiten
> 
> Ist doch OK das es ausgetauscht wird, und gut is'.




Wir streiten doch nicht, wir Diskutieren nur 
Spaß zur Seite....

Wie gesagt, ich werde mich nochmals Melden, wenn ich das Neue NT bekommen habe.

SaimenF


----------



## Threshold (16. September 2014)

SaimenF schrieb:


> Sicher klingen 750 Watt zu viel für mein System, ist auch so, da hast du recht.
> Aber, ich will in Zukunft sicherlich meinen PC ausbauen, da werde ich die restlichen 250 Watt sicher gut gebrauchen.
> 
> SaimenF



Was willst du da denn ausbauen dass du diese Mehr Leistung benötigst?


----------



## Bluebeard (16. September 2014)

SaimenF,

schreib mir mal deine Ticketnummer bitte. Ich werfe dann einen Blick auf den Vorgang.

Viele Grüße


----------



## SaimenF (17. September 2014)

Bluebeard schrieb:


> SaimenF,
> 
> schreib mir mal deine Ticketnummer bitte. Ich werfe dann einen Blick auf den Vorgang.
> 
> Viele Grüße



Wenn ich darf, schreibe ich die Ticketnummer mal in diesen Thread. Sonst Lösche ich meinen Post wieder 
Ticketnummer: 6522928

SaimenF


----------



## SaimenF (17. September 2014)

Wahrscheinlich nochmals eine GTX 780, da bin ich mir aber im Moment auch nicht so sicher.
Klar gebe ich selber zu, dass ich doch mit 750 Watt übertrieben habe ^^
War natürlich auch mein erster PC, da war ich so ziemlich unerfahren, aber den Wattrechnern kannste natürlich auch nicht so richtig vertrauen. Da dachte ich mir, dass ich einfach mal auf Nummer sicher gehe.
Und wenn ich schon mein 750W Netzteil ersetzt bekomme, nehme ich das auch Herzlichst an 

SaimenF


----------



## Threshold (18. September 2014)

SaimenF schrieb:


> War natürlich auch mein erster PC, da war ich so ziemlich unerfahren, aber den Wattrechnern kannste natürlich auch nicht so richtig vertrauen. Da dachte ich mir, dass ich einfach mal auf Nummer sicher gehe.
> Und wenn ich schon mein 750W Netzteil ersetzt bekomme, nehme ich das auch Herzlichst an


 
Die Watt Rechner spucken schon viel zu große Werte raus und du hast noch mal einen drauf gepackt.


----------



## Bluebeard (19. September 2014)

Laut Ticket befindet sich alles in Bearbeitung. Sobald Ersatz unterwegs ist, bekommst du eine weitere Email von UPS mit Trackingdaten.


----------



## SaimenF (23. Oktober 2014)

So, Netzteil angekommen und gleich eingebaut.

Nach ein Paar Minuten des Zockens, System wieder abgestürtzt --> Gleiche Meldung.....
Grafikkarte habe ich im System meines Bruders getestet, keine Probleme gefunden.
ASUS-Anti-Surge habe ich mal ausgeschaltet, weil ich das Netzteil jetzt ausschließen kann.

Ich habe echt keine Ahnung mehr 

SaimenF


----------



## SaimenF (23. Oktober 2014)

So, ich habe mal mein System Ganz neu Aufgesetzt.

Nun erscheint die Meldung nicht mehr, sondern nach dem Absturz erscheint die Fehlermeldung, dass das System unerwartet heruntergefahren wurde.
Den neuen Grafikkartentreiber habe ich extra nicht heruntergeladen.
Ich habe mit Heaven Benchmark das ganze nochmals überprüft, und in Extremen Einstellungen stürzt mir der PC dauernd ab.
Könnte das jetzt wirklich ein Problem mit der Grafikkarte sein? Denn ich habe nichts an der Herumgebastelt.

Würde mich um Hilfe freuen.


----------



## Threshold (24. Oktober 2014)

Ich würde an deiner Stelle erst mal ein anderes Netzteil testen.
Schmiert es da auch ab weißt du wenigstes dass es nicht am Netzteil liegt.


----------



## SaimenF (27. Oktober 2014)

Ich und vergesslich....

Ich möchte einen Ganz Herzlichen Dank an Corsair sagen, SUPER Support, wurde immer auf dem Aktuellsten Stand informiert. 
Bester Support mit dem ich bis jetzt Kontakt gesucht habe. Freue mich schon auf den nächsten Kauf eines Corsair Produktes!

@Threshold Hat sich dementsprechend Erledigt, habe einen Thread eröffnet, weil dies hier nicht reinpasst. Grafikkarte ist definitiv kaputt, ohne Läuft mein PC wunderbar. Und der Berater im Shop hat mir gesagt, dass wahrscheinlich der VRAM Schaden genommen hat, weil der sehr empfindlich ist. Deshalb die "kleinen" Grafikfehler nach dem Absturz des Benchmarks.

Vielen Herzlichen Dank!

Euer,
SaimenF


----------

